# .  ,  14001  13001

## lexacs

.
        ,  ,        .
.    : 
.2.3.     ,    .        .
..   ,        , ..  .
         14001,   13001(..         . )
    14001:
1.                ,     ,     .
2.   .
3.  ..
4.       .
5.  5   .
  ,        .14001.rar

----------


## -

.   :
1. 



> 


2. 
3. 
4. 



> 


5.  6-     .

----------


## lexacs

,    2  .

----------


## -

,      ?!

----------


## Leila

. 
1.     ,   ,     .     . 
2.      .     .
3.     .
4.            .
5.   2         .   : 12 34 567890.  
6.   3   ""  ""   .          , .     ,   ..
7.    "".   ""
8.     .
9.   . ,  ",   ". "  "   .     .

 ,  ,  .   .   ,    .

 :      (  20      25  2012 .  -7-6/25@),   .

----------


## lexacs

> . 
> 4.            .
> 
>  :      (  20      25  2012 .  -7-6/25@),   .


      .    4     .         + .             43.3, .       4 .       .
-,    .         .    ,     ,  .
            , ..     .

----------


## -

> .


 ,  .

----------


## zaratushtra

,       ,    ,    ,       .             ,   ,           140001.

  14001:
1)     04.07.2013.           -  ?
2)             + . 
3)      ,     2 ,     (++)     ,     2   , 1-      2- 

       ,  
4)            13001,   ,             
5)         14001

----------


## Leila

1) .
2) .    ,     .   .
3)   ++    .    .    http://www.nalog.ru/el_usl/no_software/prog_ur/4195313/
4)     .    ?

----------


## zaratushtra

> .    ,     .   .


 !       




> ++    .    .    http://www.nalog.ru/el_usl/no_software/prog_ur/4195313/


    2-     .




> .    ?


       ,       15001   -09-4,

----------


## C

-,       ,    = -,  = ,  = ?    ?

----------


## C

!       ,    ,        = , , -,    .

----------


## C

,      ..    , ,    ..     ?

----------


## antohabla

> ,      ..    , ,    ..     ?


"  2.7 - 2.9     " -      .

----------


## Leila

> !


*zaratushtra*, ,      :Embarrassment:        .  .

----------


## zaratushtra

> zaratushtra, ,


   ,    ,       .

   ,  ,      ,         ,   -  9-10 ,    .       - ,               ?

----------


## assol_79

,     14001,       ,  ,    
    ,     ))

----------


## assol_79

*lexacs*,     14001  04.07.2013?
    ,

----------


## BagiraEmp

,            sadovaalena10@yandex.ru

----------


## hvost

, 
 ,     ,     ,   ,       .
1)   ,         P13001?
2)           ? 
3)     P13001.
4)     .

----------


## Leila

> 1)   ,         P13001?
> 2)           ?


      ,  ,    ""?  14001,         .

----------


## hvost

> ,  ,    ""?  14001,         .


        ,         "".

----------


## Leila

, :



> ,     ,  ,       .


 ,       :Smilie:  

   , :
1)  13001 (      ,    ,    ),
2)      ,
3)     ( )  2- .,
4)    . .

       (  ), , , ,  . 
    .

----------


## hvost

.
    .
  ,     ,       .        .
     .    ,     .

----------


## hvost

:
       .         13001 ?

----------


## Leila

> 13001 ?


.    .

----------


## hvost

, Leila.

----------


## vexpmon

.  .
       . 

  ? (     )

----------


## Leila

> ? (     )


 .

----------


## vexpmon

> .

----------


## NEnatalek

,  .
  ,       - **  (  ). 
,     ,  ,   .
             .   , ..   .         20-25 .
      : 
1)  , 
2)  ?
  ,     ? (    ).
 .

----------


## .

*NEnatalek*,    ,   
     ,      .    .

----------


## NEnatalek

.

----------

,   -        (  14001),   . 
       ??
    ?     , ,     ? :Frown:    ,      ?  ,       ?       ?  ..  !

----------


## sarakot

> ??







> ?    , ,     ?


 





> ?


.14 : .1,      ,    ,    ,     .

----------


## hvost

!    ,     .
    ,     ,      ,   .     ,    , ,   ,      ,    .   ,         .   ,              .        ,    ,       .              ,   .

----------

45.2    42.02?

----------


## Leila

> 45.2    42.02?


   45.02? ,  .       .        45.2, : 45.21  45.23.1.

----------

,      
    :    : (  5  ),         ,   .
:      ?      14001       ?

----------


## Leila

> 14001


.

----------

> :      ?      14001       ?


.
    ,   .     
 :
1)   ,     ,   ,                ,      14001,      .
2)      ,   (..3)
3)   ,         .    14001       .    14001,   ,  ,    .            ,       .
4)      
5)               .
6) .6   ...            ,       ,   ,    .               

     -  ,      :  -   :Smilie:

----------


## Gera77

2.     -

----------

